# Déplacer, renommer - Automator ?



## nemrod (10 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un dossier dans lequel se trouve plusieurs livres électroniques, avec un nom respectant la terminologie suivante : "Prénom de l'auteur" + "Nom de l'auteur" + "-" + "Nom du livre".

Je voudrais créer un répertoire par auteur, y déplacer les oeuvres et n'avoir dans le titre que le nom de l'oeuvre. Pour ce second point, je peux utiliser A better Finder Rename mais pour les deux autres c'est moins évident pour moi.

Je n'y connais rien à Automator, est-ce qu'il permet ce genre de manipulation ? 

Merci
Nemrod


----------



## edd72 (10 Août 2013)

En Shell, ça me parait assez simple:

Parcours du répertoire, pour chaque fichier trouvé (for in `ls...`do ... done:
- extraction du nom avant le tiret (cut...)
- création d'un répertoire avec le nom (avec redirection des erreur dans /dev/null quand le répertoire existe déja) (mkdir...)
- déplacement du fichier dans le répertoire (en retirant le nom et le tiret, pendant qu'on y est) (mv...)

Avec Automator, c'est sans doute possible selon le même principe.


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2013)

Ne serait-ce qu'en intégrant dans un script Automator ton script _bash_


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2013)

Une piste avec Automator = http://www.macworld.fr/astuces/test...tm_source=xml&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss


----------



## nemrod (12 Août 2013)

Merci à vous


----------

